# etsy, ebay question



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

I am in a county that requires a commercial kitchen for the preparation of many things to be able to sell them. How does that work on etsy and/or ebay? If for example, I wanted to sell dry drink mixes - in my county, I have to mix the ingredients in a commercial kitchen. Does anybody know if that is true on those sites? Thanks!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Where you sell it doesn't matter. What matters are the rules of your county. Etsy can't monitor each shop...it's not their job and they don't have any power to do that. It's your responsibility to run your business legally.

If you do make your goodies in a commercial kitchen, be sure to note that in your shop profile or in the descriptions of each listing. Some people will only buy food-stuffs from people who use commercial kitchens.

Good luck!


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Not that I am thinking about baking or that kind of stuff but,,, what exactly is a commercial kitchen? I have a picture in my head but not sure.

Lee


----------



## garnetmoth (Oct 16, 2008)

It has to be designed for sanitation- 3-compartment sink with an air gap to prevent backflow, racks for dishes drying, refrigerator/freezer that keep temperature, and oven/ steam table, etc based on your needs.

Sorry about that pinemead, do you have any co-ops or pantries that might let you rent time in their kitchen? with the economy in a slowdown, non-profits might need the money the most!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

garnetmoth, none nearby. The onlyone I can use is about 30 miles from here. If I figure in the gas, kitchen rent, and supplies, I won't be able to sell the stuff for any profit. Thanks, all, for the replies. Guess I'd better come up with another idea.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Sometimes churches offer their approved kitchens for processing.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

be sure to check your local authority, I live in a real tough county, but it's really eazy to do... a 3 hole sink, stuff like that... also, find out if you sell at an event, (such as a Farmers Market) if it's a one day event, sometimes they don't count. In my county they consider it 26 one day events... (that said, we do not do a commercial kitchen, ...but i have friends who do....) good luck... jump the hoops, it's worth it


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Some resturants will let you use their kitchens at night when they are not using them.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Thanks for all the ideas. I lost my job last week and I'm just trying to come up with some money making ideas. This county is pretty tough although they do allow some things like breads, certain pies, cookies and some cakes. I sell as a regular at our farmer's market, but I haven't sold prepared food for a few years. If I start selling on etsy or open my own website I'd like to have more to sell. There is still more research to be done. Thanks again.


----------



## Stephen_tx (May 28, 2008)

Pinemead,
You might also look at the possibility of using a church kitchen. Ours let's us book time as long as it's not reserved by someone who is renting it. If you have to rent it, you might want to see if they would barter for the rent by allowing you to bake the bread for Sunday services or an upcoming gathering in place of actual $$.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Stephen tx, great idea, thanks!


----------



## Rowena (Feb 7, 2008)

I tried seeing if I could rent a kitchen and that was fine and dandy, but here in California they wanted me to store my supplies there too. I had to show proof upon certification and no one wants to let me do that, plus it would probably disappear anyways, i.e. at the community center kitchen that I was going to use. Anyone else dealt with this?


----------



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

I dunno, maybe you could get a container of some sort with a padlock to store there?


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

I know a caterer who rents the kitchen at a Masonic Hall. She has her own padlocked armoir that she keeps dry goods in. Refrigerated and frozen food is harder to safeguard, so she tries to buy just as she needs it.

That set up has worked for her for a couple of years now, and the county health dept. here is tough.


----------

